# The Next Reset



## Whitewave (Sep 14, 2020)

If you watch the nightly news (I don't but I hear what people are discussing) then you know that everything's bad and you should feel bad. Why this continual barrage of depressing news? Is it to instill a learned helplessness and make us dependent on those we perceive as more powerful? I can't do anything about the mass tsunami/earthquake deaths so the casualties reported just make me depressed and helpless without any recourse. Is it some sort of soft disclosure to let us know that things are going to get really bad and only the strong will survive? Probably a little of both.

Considering the above choices (and there may be more choices/reasons), I'm left wondering which one will affect me more. My mother will tell you that from an early age I've been pretty reluctant to feel helpless or dependent on those in authority so I'm not too worried about the attempted brainwashing/indoctrination techniques. The other option of soft disclosure of a probable E.L.E. will affect me and mine no matter how stubborn I am so I followed that angle. I suspect that all the previous resets have been leading up to the next one where TPTB are playing for all the marbles.

*From their own mouths:*

_EMP attack-we're all gonna die._
_Homeland Security report on EMP attack-we've been warned_
_Iran approves of an EMP attack on the USA 3 weeks ago._




_Rolling blackouts-we're all gonna die._
_While we're all waiting to die from no electricity, let's postpone elections._
_Rolling blackouts are last-ditch effort to postpone total blackouts._




Wars and rumors of war.
Even preppers won't survive a nuclear war. (Apparently years of supplies in a bunker won't save  you. It's the end of the world as we know it except for the elite who will have years of supplies in bunkers.)
North Korea hates US and wants to nuke us into oblivion. They don't care (by their own admission) if most North Koreans die as long as ALL Americans die.
We could all die any minute now.





Global food shortages-we're all gonna die! (Well, in about 10 years). I'd say stock up now but if you read the above article, even that won't save you.
This years' flooding wipes out grain crops.
Government says we're all gonna starve. (Ignore all those people who are growing one million pounds of food/year on 3-5 acres of land)





Last years disease outbreaks and their death tolls.
CDC current list of outbreaks for 2019 (measles and milk and backyard flocks, oh my!)
W.H.O. current list of outbreaks. (Don't be a statistic, get your vaccine now)





The 4 horsemen of the apocalypse are in Yemen.




​This explains why I got 8 emergency weather alerts for what we used to call "a rainy day". It's not nice to fool Mother Nature so we really shouldn't be poking her with the stick of man-made climate control.






A thousand ways to die on the job.





And last but not least....The coming ice age-we're all gonna freeze!




There's plenty more depressing headlines but you get the idea...we're all gonna die. That is, of course, true but why the push to remind us daily of the fact? I don't control the weather and can honestly say I've never seeded any cloud with anything. I don't waste food. I cover my mouth when I cough. I'm not setting global policies that are pissing off our neighbors around the world. I don't own a nuke and can barely spell it. I don't have the capability of starting a war with any country. How is the common man to blame for any of these ills we have reported to us? Unless it's all happened before. "There is nothing new under the sun" (so quit staring at the big artificial lightbulb).






According to the Mayan, Aztecs, Hopi, and the bible the world is overdue for a smackdown. The coming pole shift (cyclic occurrence ) is gaining momentum and may be the E.L.E. predicted without the need for wars, famines, pestilence, or ice ages. It's interesting that the Hopi prophecies tell of the "Great White Brother" who will show humanity a plan for living in reverence of the Creator.





If the goal (written in stone) is to 'maintain humanity under 500 million" then why bother letting us know we're all gonna die? Could it be that there are some who possess original ancient documents of survivors of previous cataclysms which depict how difficult it will be to even have 500 million survivors? Maybe they're looking for the strongest of the "herd", culling out those who won't listen, can't think for themselves, as well as the physically, emotionally, mentally, and spiritually weak?

We have plenty of information on stolenhistory threads to indicate that E.L.E.'s have happened either in multiple localities or globally. As you can see, there's any number of ways for humanity to be greatly reduced. Whether there's an E.L.E. coming from natural, cyclic causes or if there's a planned extinction, we do seem to be getting warning messages repeatedly. There are always survivors. Is it possible that we're being warned so that there might be 500 million survivors to rule over when all is said and done? Such an event would be a perfect time for a new historical narrative.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: The Next Reset


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 9, 2020)

We seem to be in the evolution of a global reset now. At least socioeconomically.


----------

